# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Holandezët, vlerësim maksimal piktorit Naim Maqedonsi

## Shijaksi-London

Holandezët, vlerësim maksimal piktorit Naim Maqedonsi

Piktori shqiptar nga Londra, i pari në ekspozitën "Budget Trophy Exhibition" në Amsterdam

Nga Londra/Muhamed Veliu

Naim Maqedonsi, një piktor i ri shqiptar, i cili jeton në Londër, fiton çmimin e parë në një ekspozitë pikture të zhvilluar në Holandë. Kjo ekspozitë, e quajtur "Budget Trophy Exhibition" u hap në hotelin "Hans Brinker", ku morën pjesë shumë studentë nga Anglia dhe vende të tjera të Evropës. Rreth 40 studentë patën rastin të ekspozojnë punët e tyre për vizitorët vendas. Votimi për pikturat më të mira u bë nga publiku, ku vendin e parë e fitoi Naim Maqedonsi për punët e tij të vogla me peizazhe, duke fituar një shpërblim prej 5000 eurosh. Pas fitimit të këtij çmimi, piktori Maqedonsi tha se "ishte një natë fantastike me emocione të mëdha. Për mua ka qenë një mbrëmje jashtëzakonisht e madhe, pasi Universiteti i Arteve në Londër, ku unë studioj, ka një kohë të gjatë që merr pjesë në këtë eveniment të përvitshëm, por ishte hera e parë që fitonte një çmim. Naim Maqedonsi është me prejardhje nga Prishtina. Ai jeton dhe punon në Londër që nga fillimi i viteve 90.

Pak art shqiptar në Angli

Është hera e parë që një piktor shqiptar, i cili jeton dhe punon në Londër, fiton një çmim jashtë Anglisë. Në Britaninë e Madhe jetojnë një numër i konsiderueshëm piktorësh shqiptarë, të cilët fatkeqësisht, për arsye të ndryshme, nuk i kanë ekspozuar punët e tyre nëpër ekspozita. Vitin e shkuar, Denis Hyka, një i ri shqiptar, i pasionuar pas vizatimeve, u përfshi në një ekspozitë pikture online me artistë emigrantë nga vende të ndryshme që jetojnë në Angli. Punët e tij u vlerësuan nga shikuesit online.
Arsyen përse ka kaq pak art shqiptar në Angli e shpjegon një piktor shqiptar, i cili jeton në Londër. "Arti transmeton një filozofi të caktuar, brenda të cilës duhet të jetë ushqyer artisti. Secili ka një psikologji të brendshme, të cilën duhen tia transmetojë tjetrit nëpërmjet artit të vet. Gjuha e artistit nuk është aq universale për artistë të ndryshëm. Artistët shqiptarë mendoj se mbeten disi të lidhur me ato temat që u janë ushqyer atyre gjatë kohës së shkuar, kur arti kontrollohej nga komunizmi, pa arritur në abstragime, që do të thjeshtësonin pikturën e do të ishte më komunikuese për publikun britanik të artit", thotë ai. Duke vazhduar më tej, ai shprehet se çdo zonë ku zhvillohet arti demonstron fuqishëm psikologjinë e artistëve. Kështu, edhe artistët shqiptarë kanë vlera në artin e tyre, por ata gjejnë refuzimin e galerive britanike thjesht për arsye subjektive. "Rasti i fitimit të çmimit nga piktori Maqedonsi është për tu përgëzuar", përfundon ai komentin e tij rreth artit shqiptar në Angli.

----------

